# Sabeer Bhatia' New Venture - another social nw site



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

ok first up this is crap ... how many such stupid sites are we gonna have  ...

now about the news 

After Reliance's BigAdda, Sabeer Bhatia has entered the Indian social networking rat race with the launch of ApnaCircle. A creation of Apnacircle Infotech Pvt. Ltd, ApnaCircle helps people to make new friends and professional acquaintances and thus make their social life more active, interesting and more fruitfully rewarding. ApnaCircle's social network helps maintain known relationships with scraps, uploaded photos, customized messages and establish new relations by reaching out to people they've never met before, all through ApnaCircle.

*www.tech2.com/media/images/2007/Sep/img_25811_apnacircle_450x360.jpg
Click image to go to the site


----------



## azzu (Sep 24, 2007)

stupid


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 24, 2007)

Gawd! *slaps on head*

And Yeh, BigAdda is using a Modified PHP Script called PHPizabi
*www.phpizabi.net/

More Social NW sites FTW!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

These sites are not good due to negligence of the responsibility of users and site owner.That was the reason why i left orkut.I hate orkut now and these sites and myspace is not an exception.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

Sigh..... so many "Social Networking" site ..... waste of time.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 24, 2007)

The market is saturated wit socio network sites... we dont need any more plz..


----------



## casanova (Sep 24, 2007)

Does he think that MS will purchase it again. LOL.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ haha... the best comment!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks better than orkut as it gives you points which you can exchange for getting gadgets


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 24, 2007)

another bullshit ...........


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ Totally agree


----------



## Sykora (Sep 24, 2007)

"Rat Race" is the word to use. Gmail offers a lot of mail space, everyone jumps in. Orkut becomes a hit, suddenly there are all sorts of networking sites. They're trying to milk as much money as they can out of the same thing, so that they don't have to innovate too much.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 24, 2007)

Bigger bulshit than Y! Mash..
Y! Mash sux big time..


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 24, 2007)

Its Orkut mashed up with LinkedIN. Its a Social + professional networking. 
Still BS I say.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 24, 2007)

does he did anything sensible after hotmail or wat??


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Sep 25, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> does he did anything sensible after hotmail or wat??


Last thing that I heard about him was that, he was going to wed Aish.
Now, I dont know how much sensible that was going to be.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2007)

But this is no revolution just a copy paste


----------



## casanova (Sep 25, 2007)

@Mangal Pandey,

Wedding Ash was a fiction. Times had come up with a few pairs for Ash with some famous personalities and its aftermath


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 25, 2007)

Sabeer Bhatia has started over 200 projects after Hotmail...None clicked till now


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 25, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> does he did anything sensible after hotmail or wat??


He got enuf from Hotmail to last him a lifetime


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 1, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> These sites are not good due to negligence of the responsibility of users and site owner.That was the reason why i left orkut.I hate orkut now and these sites and myspace is not an exception.



same here


----------



## lalam (Oct 1, 2007)

Ugh!!!! Bad News indeed! Its like himesh reshammiya now, fugly-ugly and everywhere.........


----------



## satyamy (Oct 2, 2007)

its a Waste of Time

Offtopic : Do anyone know for how much did sabeer bhatia sold hotmail ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ Just $400 million


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Sabeer Bhatia has started over 200 projects after Hotmail...None clicked till now


Retirement ke baad kuch karne ke liye hona chaiye na.I think he retired after selling hot males.Just passing his time.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 2, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> ^^ Just $400 million



400$ million dollars at the time when dollar was near Rs 50 i guess...now if he exchanged that $$$ he will lose 400 crore direct


----------

